# Bing's Horseman



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay, I coulda swore someone said they had Bing Crosby's song of the Headless Horseman, but I can't find it anywhere.

Say, Can ya help out a fellow ghoul whose down on his luck?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

See here Spats:

http://halloweenforum.com/showpost.php?p=376947&postcount=5


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay, I'm completely lost on that site. There's a download button, but nothing happens... do I need to become a member of this site? I don't know if I'm looking at German or some Teutonic brother tongue.
Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You click download, and there should be 3 verification letters all in caps. Once you type them in correct, then a download window should popup asking to "run" or "Save" the file.

I just looked at it and mine says "Please enter ZOS here" and then a blank box where you type in the 3 letters (all in Caps), and then click the Download button. It's not doing anything because apparently you didn't type the 3 letters in properly or at all.


----------

